# Pensacola Pier



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Had lots of fun on the pier today catching BOBOs, everyone out there at least caught one. All of ours was on pompano jigs.

Got there early but the bite didnt start till about 7. 

They were fired up and ready to eataround 10...

All were in the 3 to10 pound range.

Great time with light tackle!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

they are a blast on light tackle for sure!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

What colors were you guys using??


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

White with white skirt. Tom, those who know him, has been killing them with a white head jig w/ a solid white plastic (small shad I think could be wrong).


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

What's a BOBO?


----------



## pierbird (May 14, 2008)

Bonita aka bobo


----------



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

Bonito, actually. Bonita is a beautiful female.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

If Bonita is a beautiful female, where do you catch them at


----------



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

You can catch them at many places, but you have to use "green" lures.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my bonitos/bonitas:

Bonito = Atlantic Bonito










Bonita= Little Tunny/False Albacore


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *madach (1/8/2009)*Bonito, actually. Bonita is a beautiful female.


mamacita is pretty female. Bonita is espanol for just "pretty"


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *roofordie (1/6/2009)*What colors were you guys using??


White head, red thread, white tail.


----------

